# Unexpected baby danios



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I have just found 8 litlle baby fish. Althought I managed to lose one in the gravel somewhere while trying to catch it.

I need some advice as I wasnt prepared for this. Infact I only bought them about 2 weeks ago.
My questions are:

1. Do the other fish eat the small babies after they hatch or will they be safe in the gravel till they are big enough?

2.What do I feed them on and do I have to get one of those breeder things that float in the main tank?

3 Anything else I need to know?

Please give me advice and lots of it as Ive never had baby fish before.
Thanks.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i have never had that kind of babies, but i know platy and molly and guppy babies will be eaten by the other fish, more likely than not....so it would probably be best to put your babies in a breeder net

congrats by the way!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

baby danios... sooooo cute first of all. Congrats. The adult fish may eat them, so if left in the tank they should ahve plenty of plants and rocks and such to hide out in.

As far as food goes, crushed flake food is ok and another great food for babies is boiled egg yolk .... just a tiny bit at at time crumbled very small. 

Good luck.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheers. I managed to catch 7 of them which means Ive nearly tripled the fish I bought 2 weeks ago. Ill try and catch any that I see but its hard to actually find them. At the moment They are in a small pot floating in the top of the tank but ill have to go buy a breeding net.

Thanks again.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Any adult fish will eat babies if they fit in their mouths. Congrats on the fry. If there are hiding paces in the tank I would leave them be. Otherwise put them in a breeding net in the main tank or a seperate, cycled tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1. Do the other fish eat the small babies after they hatch or will they be safe in the gravel till they are big enough?

They will typically become a snack unless they have plenty of hiding places.

2.What do I feed them on and do I have to get one of those breeder things that float in the main tank?

Crushed flakes are the eaisest food to use. Just grind up the normal flake food for them.

3 Anything else I need to know?

If you keep this up you will soon become a crazy fishkeeper like the rest of us.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your fry. If possible, get another tank, stock it with live plants, and put the adults in there. I once bought a bag of five Danio ozelot and put them in a 20H stocked with lots of Java Moss, Java Fern, and with Duckweed on top. About six months later I saw a couple of fry swimming in the plants. I never counted more than 4. I removed the parents and fed the tank and waited. Eventually I harvested three dozen fish from that unplanned spawning.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of fish breeding!

When we say crushed/ground flake food, we mean ground into powdery flour. This makes a good food for many small fry. 

Putting the fry into a floating breeder net will work just fine. Make sure you keep it clean, though, since the nets tend to clog up pretty quickly. You'll see what I mean. The nets are also good for keeping the fry and their food in close proximity, which is very handy.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. Its great that Ive got them but it was just a surprise. Hope they survive and I get more in the future. Means its kinda buy 1 get 2 free! Ive got a net breeder and some liquidfry stuff to feed them on. I havnt managed to find any more but they will probably get eaten. Thanks again, its fun raising your own fry.


----------

